# Fluorocarbon Question



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

I do most of my surf fishing in south eastern North Carolina and was wondering if fluorocarbon was worth it?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Can hardly wait to hear the variety of experiences on this one myself.

Some swear certain species of fish are leader shy, and other species are not - the two that come to mind are Spanish Macs, which you might encounter from the surf, and Tuna, which you more than likely won't. There might be others, but those two seem to always pop up in this topic.

Is flouro worth it? When I think of all the "stuff" fish are exposed to under water, and especially around structure, I don't believe fish are all that worried about expensive "invisible" line. Same goes for all of our terminal tackle hardware. Us old farts been catching the same fish for years before flouro, or braids for that matter, and some even before mono. Got the money?......give flouro a try. I have, and haven't seen enough of a difference to warrant the extra cash. I still use it. I just don't spend too much time thinking about whether it's worth it.

Another argument these days always seems to be that there are fewer fish to be caught, and any edge our tackle can give us is a plus. Your mileage may be different.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I normally use flouro for my bottom rigs. It definitely doesn't hurt and if you don't fish everyday the expense isn't that bad. In dirty, muddy water the invisible properties probably don't make a difference. Flourocarbon is also stiffer than similar diameter mono, which will help keep your hooks from tangling.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I guess it depends on what you are fishing for and the water conditions. I use fluorocarbon for my bottom rigs in case there is clear water and the pomps are around. Not sure if there is much of a difference between mono though. I usually use mono as a main line and run fluoro droppers off of it.
One way where I know it works is when I set my buddie up with some heavy fluoro leaders for musky fishing. The difference between a black steel leader and fluoro is a big one. It has increased catch rates considerably.
For the surf I use it as it is cheap compared to rods, reels, gas etc. I can make enough rigs with one spool of leader to last a season or more. 
If you want to, get some and try it, but if that money can be used elsewhere it certainly isn't necessary.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

$1200 for rods
$1000for reels
$350 for cooler
$600 for rod/cooler rack
$500 for beach driving permits
$30,000 for beach ride
$50 dollars in bait
$20 for 100yds of fluorocarbon..........:redface:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

speckhunter80 said:


> $1200 for rods
> $1000for reels
> $350 for cooler
> $600 for rod/cooler rack
> ...


What brand of flouro are you using,Speckhunter?? Twenty bucks for 100yrds,is an outstanding price on Hatteras Island...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> What brand of flouro are you using,Speckhunter?? Twenty bucks for 100yrds,is an outstanding price on Hatteras Island...


yes please share this info. that is a killer price...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I always enjoy those price comparison lists. Sometimes try it on myself to justify spending more money. It's more fun that way. The extra purchase may not help me catch more fish, but what the heck! Then I learned that even millionaires pick up pennies they find on the pavement....but I digress......so I'll just say I'd rather spend more on bait and skip the other stuff.....


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Berkley-V...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n

this is what i use except I use 20lb, seems pretty cheap to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

$18 at Dick's for 20-25lb 100yds. But I am along way from OBX.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I love fluorocarbon myself --- It all about light reflection, you can see through fluoro but Mono reflects light --- so --- in my opinion, if theres light in the water, you need Fluoro. Using Fluoro will increase the size of your catch maybe not the amount of fish you catch --- the smaller fish (just like Deer) haven't got spooky yet but they will with age --- I'm 65 years old, I've caught plenty of fish on Mono but using Fluoro has definitely increased the size fish/number of citations I take home - and - I've witnessed what its did for lots of other fisherman --- Beware of cheap fluorocarbon, it may not be pure fluoro - a lot of fisherman buy the cheap stuff, then it doesn't help - you just as well buy Mono ----- stick with the name brand fluoro in the smaller rolls, Sufix does make a 110 yd roll of pure fluoro ---- River


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

maybe in crystal clear water like the florida keys....otherwise I doubt it makes a difference


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

What is a good high end flouro? I thought Seaguar Blue label was a good one, I have been using for the past few years with good catches and almost no issues( it has twisted badly but that is most likely my knot tying)


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Some of the "cheaper" stuff, which is sold under the impression of being "flouro", might only be flouro coated, and not true flouro. Also need to be careful if Flouro LEADER material or Flouro CASTING line.

I'm no expert on the stuff, but a quick search will uncover what the "experts" say are all the other advantages and disadvantages, besides just the visibility issues. Still, one must carefully wade thru the hype, salesmanship and marketing jargon, so they can apply any of that to their real life use, whether it be the Carolina Surf, the crystal clear salt waters of Florida, or freshwater lakes and ponds, etc.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

next time I run into some of the commercial pompano guys down here I will have to ask about Flouro, I'm sure if it really made a difference they would be using it...


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

What is the difference between flouro leader material and flouro line? I cannot afford to spool 300 yrds of flouro on a reel.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

For "leaders" it sinks faster and lays on the bottom a little better than mono.......as far as the invisible to fish will catch more fish nonsense that is exactly what it is.

The item that actually catches the fish (The hook) is made out of METAL and fish don't seem to be shy about that when they are feeding.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Fluoro line is more limp, it's made for spooling your reel - not leader material, thus less expensive than the leader material ---- fluoro line has been developed to try and duplicate the effect of braid ---- less stretch, better bite detection, I've used it myself but it did seem to have too much memory -- but you could definitely feel a slight peck ---- Hey, I'm just telling my experience fishing 5 seasons every day that was fishable and many days that weren't, I was very fortunate to have been able to do that -- and watch how different fishing styles work and to be able to experiment with so many different lines, bead colors, surf type and conditions - also working in a known tackle shop part time, meeting a lot of excellent fisherman along with lots of well known Commercial fisherman (Ask a gill netter if fish can see Mono, I did, several times) helped that experience a great deal ---- but having confidence in what you're doing helps, so stick with what you are confident in and what works for you, I'm gonna stick with what works for me ----- River


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i like it for sheepshead, pomps, & spanish macs especially...i like the ande fluoro leader as far as brands


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay im still confused is Berkely Vanish just coated or what? it says the easy casting flurocarbon, about $20 for 250 yards and I do seem to catch plenty of fish


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Good thing i go fishing in the chesapeake bay, cause you couldn't see your hand 2 inches under the surface.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

surfmom said:


> okay im still confused is Berkely Vanish just coated or what? it says the easy casting flurocarbon, about $20 for 250 yards and I do seem to catch plenty of fish


Vanish (from Berkley's website) is 100% fluoro, not coated.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

surfmom said:


> okay im still confused is Berkely Vanish just coated or what? it says the easy casting flurocarbon, about $20 for 250 yards and I do seem to catch plenty of fish


If it says 100% Flourocarbon on the package, it's the real stuff, and I believe it says that. Something like P-line, which says FlouroClear (I think) would be coated, and perhaps half the cost. I'm only guessing about the cost difference, but you get the picture.
If you think you're catching plenty of fish because of the line, I wouldn't changed a thing.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I can't believe it took me 3 minutes to type that. Didn't mean to step on your reply pods.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Good thing i go fishing in the chesapeake bay, cause you couldn't see your hand 2 inches under the surface.


Yeauhp, makes ya wonder how those stripers would chase all that hardware.......a 1lb ball for a weight, and an all metal umbrella rig dragging a half dozen or so wads of plastic, hair, lead or metal jigs while trolling......must be that invisible line magically tuned to lay just right under water!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

It's a tough call on Vanish Surfmom --- that's what I bought - used and still have some for casting. It's hard for me to believe, after reading about fluoro for a while here in the internet that they can make pure fluoro thats that limp without mixing it with something - but - in this day and age, maybe they can -- if it's working, use it --- I have seen rolls of fluoro line that were marked pure --- and they did not catch fish when matched against the expensive Fluoro leader material. The marina I worked at had offshore and inshore Charter boats ---- we sold a lot of 60, 90 and above fluorocarbon leader material to those mates and the Boat Captains, they certainly don't spend the money they pay for that big stuff if it ain't working -- River


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I tie my own rigs (I bought some River Rigs and now I just copy them) and I make them out of high end flouro leader material. Seagar or Hi-Seas, Seagar is $20 for 25 yards 40# @ WALMART.
I was down in Texas fishing on PINS two different days and a guy that looked like they fished there all the time came by and asked what kind of bait I was using. The one guy gave me two dink whiting that he caught while he watched me catch 20 big fat ones.
I told him, fresh dead shrimp, but its not the bait its the rigs that I'm using. 
I have some of that 20# Berkley. It says Professional on it and 100% Flouro. It is really stiff and hard to tie. I don't know but it just sucks to tie. It does work well for making rigs but it just sucks to tie, but hey it was cheap for 200 yards. It will flat kill these cat fish in the rivers up hear.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Pink yozuri flurocarbon is my favorite.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I use 100% "flouro leader material" from Wal Mart. I buy 30# 50 yrd spools for a little over $14. I don't know the name (my spools are at the beach and I'm not}it's not with the regular fishing line it's in a small section by it self. With that said, does it catch fish better? I don't know, but it don't hurt.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

surfmom said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Berkley-V...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n
> 
> this is what i use except I use 20lb, seems pretty cheap to me. Am I missing something?


Berkley Vanish is Not Fluorocarbon. Its flouro carbon coated.. JAM


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay thanks


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

JAM said:


> Berkley Vanish is Not Fluorocarbon. Its flouro carbon coated.. JAM


Ok, this is getting strange.....as in buyer beware, and we need to dig past what is said on the package label?
I just viewed the Berkeley website and the Berkeley Vanish box says "new", and it also says 100% Flourocarbon.
Is that NOT flourocarbon, and coated? Or is Walmart selling something which is labeled improperly, and fooling its customers? Thanks.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

BigWillJ said:


> Ok, this is getting strange.....as in buyer beware, and we need to dig past what is said on the package label?
> I just viewed the Berkeley website and the Berkeley Vanish box says "new", and it also says 100% Flourocarbon.
> Is that NOT flourocarbon, and coated? Or is Walmart selling something which is labeled improperly, and fooling its customers? Thanks.


+1


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay, here is my 2c. Fluorocarbon lines are valued mainly for their refractive index (and low optical density), which is closer to water than nylon monofilament. It is also more dense than nylon, so it will sink better than mono.
By using different grades or mixes of PVDF during extrusion, or changing the conditions during extrustion, different properties can be introduced into the line. Changes to line memory or suppleness, etc. Even the optical clarity, which benefits us.
The line is still going to have an RI around what pure PVDF (the polymer used in making the line) is going to be, at least for our use.
That is why you can see different characteristics between two supposed 100% fluorocarbon lines. They both can be 100% fluorocarbon lines, but one can be vastly superior in how it behaves due to grades of the polymers, addition of plasticizers, extrusion temps and condtions, etc.
Line chemistry can be super complicated, and the engineering aspects of it can make it moreso in terms of glass transitions, ratios of amorphous to crystalline materials, etc.
If we had a refractometer I would take a look at some samples here and see how they compare. 
They could be lying, but something that states 100% fluorocarbon I think would have been ripe for a lawsuit from a competitor. 
Even if it wasn't 100% fluorocarbon, I would use the line that behaves the best and offers a closer RI/optical density than mono.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's not WalMart fooling people, It's Berkley fooling people. This product is sold anywhere fishing supplies are sold. It's not made exclusively for WalMart.


----------



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of different opinions on this subject. I think I will give the flouro leader material a shot and tie up a few rigs.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Just like mono Ive noticed they have both mainline fluoro and leader material fluoro. 
I always make sure I buy the leader material, couldn't care less about a fluoro mainline... can the Spanish see my mono on my reel?

I currently have a couple of 30 yard rolls of #80, #100 and #30 Vanish Fluorocarbon Leader Material ive been fishing with and haven't noticed that the fish are acting snobby to me because I was not fishing with Seagaur or yozuri.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

surfmom said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Berkley-V...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n
> 
> this is what i use except I use 20lb, seems pretty cheap to me. Am I missing something?


Vanish is one of the floro's that I use. not sure it is 100% floro.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i tried yozuri pink and didn't like it, not stiff enough for leader material...i like my leader stiff so it doesn't wrap around, tangle, etc. in the surf. i have tried vanish, ande, yozuri, seagar (both blue & red label), triplefish, etc....i still like ande fluoro leader the best based on how it ties/knots and its relative stiffness...fish prob don't care though....i saw some commercial pomp guys in florida and they were doing fine with 30lb regular mono or pink ande mono...not a river rig to be seen either...and they fish for a living....just food for thought...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Dang -- I thought this was about Fluorocarbon ---- There are some fine rigs being produced in Florida, made by some great Commercial fisherman -- The one I know about belongs to a Florida Commercial fisherman I've met and follow on the internet, Pompano Rich --- and his Rig is made with Fluoro, this dude catches a lot of Pomps in that clear water ---- In my Opinion, Pompano fishing in Florida is different than in NC/SC -- especially in the distance they have to cast --- River


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

do you ever do the float thing river like the fl pomp guys do...i tried on hatteras this last fall w/fleas and could not catch a pomp b/c the mullet and pups were tearing it up too fast...even caught a speck in the surf on it...i wonder how different it really is in fl...have seen some monster pomps caught off the end of piers on gotchas of all things...i bet we would find that there are some big pomps out far but no one knows because most people are are focusing on the cuts in the 1st bar, close holes, or fishing the breakers...u will never find me without at least one "long" rod and fleas


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Year before last week of July 4th I caught 19 huge pompano's smallest was 2.5lbs most were 3lbs plus. Also caught 27 whiting that were 1.5 to 2 lbs. all were caught by casting 100 yrds plus. Young guy fishing beside me caught over 60 pompano in 3 days casting the same distance.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention we were both using mono for leaders.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Greg12345 - I have tried them with success -- but when the fish on Hatteras are interested in a bead/float, it appeared to me the beads worked better - but it obvious that the floats work very well in the florida surf --- They probably won't hit a Naked Rig down there and that's what I've caught a lot of big fish on ---- I agree with having a long Rod always available, I kept a ballistic 33 behind the seat of my truck all the time -- to reach those far out humps --- River


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I've asked this question before what is the difference between fluro leader and line? The price. $20 for 30yds of leader vs $20 for 350yds of line.

IMHO fluro only is an advantage in clear water. In turbid waters fish rely most on vibration and scent more than sight.


----------

